# Rockymounts Driveshaft - Problems



## hansenfs (May 23, 2013)

Anyone find a solution to the Driveshaft so it doesn't rock? Someway to make it more secure? Thanks.

Details:

I recently switched to a new Fox fork with a 15mm thru axle, which I was excited about. I use a Rockymounts TieRod on top of the Suby, and since it required a thru-axle adapter, I chose the Rockymounts Driveshaft, the only one which locks. 

At first I had it set up less than idealy, and the whole bike rocked back and forth from the front of the car towards the back. I emailed Rockymounts, and they cordially suggested I run the TieRod skewer thru one of the holes up higher and it would help mitigate the problem (he did not say it would fix it.) It still rocks, but a heck of lot less. I drove to the trail the other day and it moved around a lot but did hold on.

Has anyone come up with a way to make the whole thing more secure, tighter fits?

Thanks, Scott


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you post a pic of how you have it oriented? 

And dumb question but you're using the 15mm insert, right


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

it's rocking front to back, or side to side?
if it's front to back position it so that it is almost resting on the top of the head of the rack....if it's side to side, then you could have a shim issue.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm having an identical issue. I temporarily hucked it up there last night just to see how it sat. No matter how tight the skewer and rear wheel ratchet is, I can still move the bike forward/backward using my hands rotating on the rear wheel. I need to keep the driveshaft for its locking ability, but the rocking front-to-back is irritating. Anyone have a solution/idea yet? I don't trust putting my $5k MTB on the roof with this kind of movement.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

*Double rear rachet?*



chrisingrassia said:


> I'm having an identical issue. I temporarily hucked it up there last night just to see how it sat. No matter how tight the skewer and rear wheel ratchet is, I can still move the bike forward/backward using my hands rotating on the rear wheel. I need to keep the driveshaft for its locking ability, but the rocking front-to-back is irritating. Anyone have a solution/idea yet? I don't trust putting my $5k MTB on the roof with this kind of movement.


I think Rocky Mounts suggests two rear wheel ratchet straps to eliminate the fore/aft movement. I've done that and it does keep it to a negligible minimum.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

angelo said:


> I think Rocky Mounts suggests two rear wheel ratchet straps to eliminate the fore/aft movement. I've done that and it does keep it to a negligible minimum.


I had a long spirited discussion with rocky mounts about this adaptor and any potential solutions, to which this is the only one. So they sent me a free wheel strap so that I can use two of them now. We'll see how it works this weekend.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey everyone again -
So I had a very scary situation today driving to China Camp. I am using a RockyMounts Euro Pitchfork and Driveshaft ("DS") all attached to my Thule setup with Aerobars. I have the Pitchfork installed via the sliding slots. I'm having nothing but constant problems with the DriveShaft. 

About 15min into the drive, the DS managed to push itself completely back flat on top of the Pitchfork rail. I ride an XL Mojo HDR, so fortunately when the DS hit the rail I heard it and looked up and saw that it had rotated all the way down. Because of my frame size, the rear wheel ratchet is all the way pushed to the end anyway. Because of that, I can't run two rear wheel ratchets (despite Rocky Mounts sending me a 2nd for free as a "solution"). Literally, the rear wheel was hanging onto the rack by maybe 1/2". This happened THREE times on the drive; each time I had to stop, re-situate the rack, then drive a bit more. In the process of all this, the third time I accidentally left my set of rack keys up there, and lost them on the freeway somewhere.

I have decided that I am COMPLETELY DONE dealing with these thru-axle adaptors that have zero engineering built in to prevent rotating. I seriously have the Thule skewer handcranked so tight that I actually am afraid of breaking/bending the skewer when locking it out. I simply can't get the skewer any tighter, and I use a mini flathead to crank down the ratchet as well. I simply can't think of anything else I could've done to prevent the rotating of the DS. 

I can't be the only person out there that has a thru-axle using a DS. Is there really NO other options for us thru-axle guys than these damned adaptors? I've lost patience with this product, and was so terrified to put the bike back on the rack after my ride that I put it all inside the car. 

What other products out there are available with a straight thru-axle slot built directly into the rack?????

Please help. I'm desparate.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

So why is it the adaptor manufacturers fault that the skewer cannot tighten down on the adaptor? maybe the question should be " why cant rack manufacturers design a skewer that prevents slipping"
I have almost lost my road bike, with 9mm dropouts with no adaptor, come loose on my friends Yakima rack while driving through a strong cross wind, had to re adjust several times. So its not Hurricane or Rocky Mounts fault, its the rack manufacturers problem.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> So why is it the adaptor manufacturers fault that the skewer cannot tighten down on the adaptor? maybe the question should be " why cant rack manufacturers design a skewer that prevents slipping"
> I have almost lost my road bike, with 9mm dropouts with no adaptor, come loose on my friends Yakima rack while driving through a strong cross wind, had to re adjust several times. So its not Hurricane or Rocky Mounts fault, its the rack manufacturers problem.


Judging by your name, I assumed you worked for Hurricane. A quick search of other "rack" posts confirmed that is the case. I'm not surprised you're here to deflect blame in this situation. Flat-out, these adaptors are lazy engineering (Hurricane included), likely by people who don't ride bikes or put their bikes on a roof rack. Would've taken mere minutes to find out they rotate when out driving (vibration) and headwind. Since Hurricane doesn't make the skewers, I can see where the defense comes from. That attitude will definitely steer me from buying Hurricane stuff now though.

In my case, Thule only makes my car frame towers and the Aero bars. RockyMounts is responsible for the bike rack (and its corresponding bike skewer) and the DriveShaft. I run no Thule product that contains a skewer.

Quite simply, the MTB world has thru-axle forks almost exclusively now, mostly 15mm and 20mm. There must be TONS of people having to use these thru-axle adaptors. I guess my question is, really, why can't a product like the RM Euro Pitchfork come with something like the RM Driveshaft SD or the Locking Clutch? I mean, damn, just something that doesn't rotate. I'm actually pretty surprised there's not more discussions about this found anywhere.....


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I also think there has to be a better solution. My thule adapter rotates back, so that it is resting on the yakima copperhead tray. I would rather have that than rotate forward, and have touching between my fork and the adapter.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Chad_M said:


> I also think there has to be a better solution. My thule adapter rotates back, so that it is resting on the yakima copperhead tray. I would rather have that than rotate forward, and have touching between my fork and the adapter.


Certainly a valid point. Since I have an XL frame, I can't lay the adaptor flat back and still ratchet the rear wheel down, it's hanging off the back of the rack then. Conversely, I can't push it all the way forward either because then my brake caliper 6" post mounts interfere with the adaptor. Overall, the DS product just simply doesn't work for me.

I'm SO incredibly lucky I didn't lose my entire MTB on the freeway yesterday. I won't ever use the DS product again. About ready to sell all my Rocky Mount stuff if I can't devise a better solution.

Honestly RockyMounts, is it really so hard to produce something like this......from your OWN products that already exist.....


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Your right, I used to own Hurricane Components,sold in 2003, I designed the Fork Up's, that are labeled under Hurricane, Thule and Yakima, I still own the patent to those.
While im not trying to get into a"pissing match" with you or anyone else, I dont understand why someone would put the responsibility of "engineering"an adaptor that doesnt rotate up to those who make adaptors, when the responsibility clearly rests in the rack manufacturers designs. All Fork Ups are designed with lawyer tabs to prevent them from pulling out because of user error, they is really nothing else we could do or have done different to prevent them from rotating, when the clamps in the fork mount dont bite down hard enough...maybe make sure your fork is securely fastened into the adaptor, as well as the fork mount
Btw, I use older Thule Velo Vise mounts and never had a bike rotate in the mount using a ForkUp, enen our 55 lb Ventana tandem


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Your right, I used to own Hurricane Components,sold in 2003, I designed the Fork Up's, that are labeled under Hurricane, Thule and Yakima, I still own the patent to those.
> While im not trying to get into a"pissing match" with you or anyone else, I dont understand why someone would put the responsibility of "engineering"an adaptor that doesnt rotate up to those who make adaptors, when the responsibility clearly rests in the rack manufacturers designs. All Fork Ups are designed with lawyer tabs to prevent them from pulling out because of user error, they is really nothing else we could do or have done different to prevent them from rotating, when the clamps in the fork mount dont bite down hard enough...maybe make sure your fork is securely fastened into the adaptor, as well as the fork mount
> Btw, I use older Thule Velo Vise mounts and never had a bike rotate in the mount using a ForkUp, enen our 55 lb Ventana tandem


I also am not looking to get into a pissing match. But, as the customer of this product, I can give you some real-time feedback.

HOWEVER, first off, you must realize I'm talking about the RockyMount DriveShaft that I'm frustrated with, not the Thule/Yak/Hurr item. I put the engineering responsibility firmly on Rocky Mounts because THEY make the *bike* rack I have; Thule makes the *roof* rack. In the picture I posted above, the green part and the black adaptor at the front are both separate RM products; I see absolutely zero reason why they couldn't engineer/design this pitchfork product to incorporate the adaptor so that it wouldn't rotate. I called RM in October, and you know what they told me? "yeah, this is a known issue. What we'll do is send you a second rear wheel ratchet strap for free." "Uh......OK, thanks." Fail.

Like I said, my XL frame has no room to run a second strap. The lawyer tabs do nothing but ensure the adaptor doesn't come up OFF of the skewer; that's not the problem we have. Having the thru-axle securely fastened in the fork is also not the problem. I had this skewer handle so tight that it hurt my hand/wrist/arm/shoulder to get it to the lock position. These potential "problem areas" are simply nothing but band aids over the iceberg gash: prevent the adaptor from rotating forward/aft, problem solved.

Over on PinkBike, I've had numerous messages tell me, "I don't even bother with the adaptors, they don't work. Just go with a full-bike rack and forget taking off the front wheel." As a guy that owns the patent on those adaptors, you should care about what I'm saying here and what other consumers are choosing to do.

Since I really like the Euro Pitchfork, and the DriveShaft is the *only* lockable adaptor option, I'm going to think about custom fabricating a platform of some sort that attaches through the skewer hole but has virtually no gap between the platform and the bike rack. Then mount the DriveShaft to the platform using nuts and bolts. Thus, the platform cannot rotate forward/aft due to no gap, and the bike goes nowhere. Basically I'm having to create my own product that RockyMounts already understands the need for with the DriveShaft HM and DriveShaft SD.

The engineering/design difference is blatantly obvious re: rotation when you look at their product sheet: http://www.rockymounts.com/v/installation_guides/RockyMounts-DriveShaftFamily.pdf


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok, the statement you made sounded like there are problems with all adapters, I can't speak for Rocky Mounts, but haven't heard of the problems with the Hurricane/ Thule/Yakima adapters.
As I stated, and as my name suggests, I used to own Hurricane, but I'm not associated with them anymore, other than having the patent in my name. I'm have just started another company called ExoDux, in which we are very close to finishing a truck bed rack that not only has some unique mounts for bikes, but also has mounts for kayaks, surfboards, SUP's, lumber, etc. we just filed the patent for this rack, and when it gets a validated "patent pending" I'll be showing this rack on this site, Bike Rumor, Pinkbike, as well as several event expo's out west.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

All the rack mfgs should redesign their roof mount tray style fork mount racks to have a single interchangeable axle from QR up thru 15 and 20mm. Seems like they are slow to convert.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Your right, I used to own Hurricane Components,sold in 2003, I designed the Fork Up's, that are labeled under Hurricane, Thule and Yakima, I still own the patent to those.
> While im not trying to get into a"pissing match" with you or anyone else, I dont understand why someone would put the responsibility of "engineering"an adaptor that doesnt rotate up to those who make adaptors, when the responsibility clearly rests in the rack manufacturers designs. All Fork Ups are designed with lawyer tabs to prevent them from pulling out because of user error, they is really nothing else we could do or have done different to prevent them from rotating, when the clamps in the fork mount dont bite down hard enough...maybe make sure your fork is securely fastened into the adaptor, as well as the fork mount
> Btw, I use older Thule Velo Vise mounts and never had a bike rotate in the mount using a ForkUp, enen our 55 lb Ventana tandem


Cool. I am an inventor with several patents too.

I think the adapter is more to blame than the racks for rotation, since yakima and thule didn't envision the adapter from the beginning. Now they could design something in to key the adapter to the rack as a model update, and that would work.

But I can envision an adapter version that would have a brace that hugs one or both fork legs.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

chrisingrassia said:


> Certainly a valid point. Since I have an XL frame, I can't lay the adaptor flat back and still ratchet the rear wheel down, it's hanging off the back of the rack then. Conversely, I can't push it all the way forward either because then my brake caliper 6" post mounts interfere with the adaptor. Overall, the DS product just simply doesn't work for me.
> 
> I'm SO incredibly lucky I didn't lose my entire MTB on the freeway yesterday. I won't ever use the DS product again. About ready to sell all my Rocky Mount stuff if I can't devise a better solution.
> 
> ...


That is too bad an XL frame will drop the rear wheel off the tray... I'm luck with my medium, I can still strap it to the tray.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Chad_M said:


> That is too bad an XL frame will drop the rear wheel off the tray... I'm luck with my medium, I can still strap it to the tray.


Yep. I used to actually be able to lay the adaptor all the way forward until it rested on that black nose piece. But that was with a 180mm fork with 8" post mounts. I've since gone to 160mm with 6" post mounts which cause my brake caliper to interfere if I lay it forward. Overall, the adaptors just won't work with my setup any longer.

Hurricane - I'm very interested to hear why your idea doesn't rotate at all, while the Rocky Mount one I can't get to stop rotating forward *or* aft. ....

Chad's idea may work, keying the adaptor and skewer. But I'm trying to visualize it in my head and still don't see how it would prevent rotation. Unless the rack, adaptor, and skewer ALL were keyed....


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I would key the adapter to the rack, not the skewer. But if the companies are redesigning the racks, they might as well make the axles universal and get ride of the adapters all together.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Chad_M said:


> I would key the adapter to the rack, not the skewer. But if the companies are redesigning the racks, they might as well make the axles universal and get ride of the adapters all together.


OK, yes, I see your point. Keying those two would make sense. I still think that two products that are supposed to hold a $4000+ bike (or bike*s*) which rely merely on pressure contact that has to survive intense headwind and constant vibration and bouncing is bad engineering. IMO. It's gotta be designed somehow to not rotate.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

With the current evolution of axle standards, now 15mm x 110mm, 15mm x 150mm and possibly a road 12 mm x 100mm, fork adaptors will be around for awhile.
When I first designed the Fork Ups back in 1996, there was pretty much 2 choices, 9mm x100 or 20mm x 110, in which did not fit onto any rack.Back in the day, we had Fork Up models to fit everything from the Cannondale Lefty to a Foes 30mm x 110mm forks.
Its funny now how rack manufacturers are starting to catch up, but the beauty of using a Fork Up is, you can use any 9mm rack, but use a Fork Up to accomadate most forks.
My truck rack, that will soon be introduced, will have a very unique mount that has never been used, as well as fork mounts with interchangeable axle mounts that are basically future proof, meaning regardless of what axle standard may come along we'll have a mount to fit that fork.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Folks!!! Over on PB, a member showed me a setup of exactly what I'm looking for. It's called the Inno INA392. It's certainly not the cleanest or sleekest style, but is precisely what those of us could use for a roof rack with thru-axle. The price point looks good, I may give it a shot. I'll try to call them first to see if my XL frame wheelbase will fit it. 

Hurricane Jeff - this thread has nothing to do with truck racks.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Inno makes some nice stuff. In my opinion, they are coming out with some better stuff than Yak or Thule lately. 

The multiple fittings for QR, 15 and 20mm TA are exactly like I was thinking all the makers would do soon. 

Watching the video, I don't like the strap system to go from the tray to to the crossbars, but maybe it works well in person.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Chad_M said:


> Inno makes some nice stuff. In my opinion, they are coming out with some better stuff than Yak or Thule lately.
> 
> The multiple fittings for QR, 15 and 20mm TA are exactly like I was thinking all the makers would do soon.
> 
> Watching the video, I don't like the strap system to go from the tray to to the crossbars, but maybe it works well in person.


I had to re-watch that part as well. It actually works the same way as the RockyMount TieRod (which I had before the Euro Pitchfork). It's basically a rubber strap with a T-flap that tucks into a metal holder. Tightening the knob tightens the strap.

I just get worried about the longevity/durability of those straps over time.....will they get weathered or brittle and snap during a drive?

I also called INNO, and they told me the rack, from fork mount to rear wheel cradle , is 53 inches. Thus, it should fit an XL frame *easily*.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Then again, I just had a Live Chat with AutoAnything (who sells the INNO rack) and they said it ONLY works with round or square bars. So sounds like it won't work with my Thule Aerobars....

Ugh, back to square one of custom-fab bracket.

*edit*: and then I just called INNO right now direct and they said "absolutely it will fit the Aero bars no problem...we have a guy here that runs that exact setup."

Getting factual answers to questions is so hard nowadays......I wish all companies would just go consumer direct and cut out these incompetent middlemen....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Chad_M said:


> I would key the adapter to the rack, not the skewer. But if the companies are redesigning the racks, they might as well make the axles universal and get ride of the adapters all together.


Any ideas on how they might also accommodate 100, 110, 135, 142, and 150mm front hub spacing while they're at it?


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Harold said:


> Any ideas on how they might also accommodate 100, 110, 135, 142, and 150mm front hub spacing while they're at it?


Other than the 100mm fork, I see now reason why the current systems wouldn't work for 110, 135, 142 and 150mm forks. As long as the width of the rack skewer slots are 100mm or less, than all hub sizes would fit.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

While at the helm of Hurricane, I never heard of the Fork Ups slipping, not saying they never did though. 
We had no reason to slot them and found it actually to be beneficial not to slot them in one position so that you could rotate them to to have clearance for bars , controls and saddles coming into contact. 
All the adapter talk is pretty senseless to me now, but since they were my idea, I just had to protect them


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

chrisingrassia said:


> Other than the 100mm fork, I see now reason why the current systems wouldn't work for 110, 135, 142 and 150mm forks. As long as the width of the rack skewer slots are 100mm or less, than all hub sizes would fit.


So you think now. I see a problem with lateral movement if the mount is 100mm and the fork is wider. I have a Bluto at 150mm and want it to be secure as possible. Including a bag of spacers is possible but a dumb answer because they are parts for people to lose.

Kuat has a roof tray that handles it better than any other I have seen. It has a replaceable sleeve depending on your hub width or axle type.

But it's still a bunch of parts. The only way I see to avoid the axle size issue for bike racks is to leave the front wheel on. But even then, many upright racks have trouble with tires wider than 4".


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Harold said:


> So you think now. I see a problem with lateral movement if the mount is 100mm and the fork is wider. I have a Bluto at 150mm and want it to be secure as possible. Including a bag of spacers is possible but a dumb answer because they are parts for people to lose.
> 
> Kuat has a roof tray that handles it better than any other I have seen. It has a replaceable sleeve depending on your hub width or axle type.
> 
> But it's still a bunch of parts. The only way I see to avoid the axle size issue for bike racks is to leave the front wheel on. But even then, many upright racks have trouble with tires wider than 4".


I'm not sure how "tight" the Thule, Hurricane, or Yakima adaptors are on the axle, but they may be tight enough so the axle doesn't slide laterally. I doubt it though. I know for a fact you can adjust the tightness of the RockyMount adaptor opening so it can really clamp down on the thru-axle. That may be what you'd need. I just went out and measured my RM adaptor and the clamp portion is 80mm wide, so it would fit all those variations you stated. It's got a textured/rubberized coating, so if you tighten it down snugly, I see zero reason it would move laterally.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

chrisingrassia said:


> I'm not sure how "tight" the Thule, Hurricane, or Yakima adaptors are on the axle, but they may be tight enough so the axle doesn't slide laterally. I doubt it though. I know for a fact you can adjust the tightness of the RockyMount adaptor opening so it can really clamp down on the thru-axle. That may be what you'd need. I just went out and measured my RM adaptor and the clamp portion is 80mm wide, so it would fit all those variations. It's got a textured/rubberized coating, so if you tighten it down snugly, I see zero reason it would move laterally.


Every other type I have seen is just a sleeve that the qr or thru axle passes through, and pressure from tightening the QR or thru axle presses the fork legs against the inner sleeve.

So like attaching your wheel, the fork mount relies on the tension on the qr/thru.

RM Driveshaft is the only one I know that works the way it does. And that's exactly why I didn't buy one for my fatbike. I didn't have any to look at to see how they worked, for one, so I had no idea how well one would work for my application. I am not convinced that the system is the best option, anyway. Suspension forks are designed to be clamped onto something, like the hub. Attaching the front end to something where the inner surface of the fork doesn't press onto something seems to me like it'll allow more wobble. Not confidence-inspiring.

I waited for, and purchased a Kuat fork mount to put into the back of my car that's made for 15x150mm spacing. True, it won't fit anything else, but it's solid. Used it for a 1300 mile road trip last week without complaint.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Whatever works. I was just trying to help.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

chrisingrassia, thanks for your,s as well as the others, input. While I'm not at Hurricane, input from end users is always key, lets people who do design and market products a different perspective. Be on the watch, my new company, Exodux, will soon be out there with some very innovative products...and we would like to hear from you all.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

So I ended up making a homemade solution to this problem today. I basically destroyed the Driveshaft and lopped off an inch-and-a-quarter from the bottom of each leg. This way I can only use the larger hole at the very top that has no bottom slot. I couldn't use these holes before (like Rocky Mounts suggests) because the Thule Aero bars were too wide and got in the way. But after cutting off those bottom leg sections, I can now use those top holes, lean the Driveshaft all the way forward, and it appears all should work fine. I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Not knowing that adapter well, does the second set of holes have the lawyer tabs also? 

Otherwise looks like a good solution. Use some black touchup paint to keep the rust away.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Chad_M said:


> Not knowing that adapter well, does the second set of holes have the lawyer tabs also?
> 
> Otherwise looks like a good solution. Use some black touchup paint to keep the rust away.


Lawyer tabs not needed, the top holes have no dropout. Here's what I did. Just cut them off with a Dremel and cutoff wheel.








I sprayed some black plastidip on the raw metal afterwards. Drove to the trail and back, the adaptor didn't rotate at all. I think the skewer being clamped closer to the fork axle and the adaptor leaning all the way forward really solved the problem. Didn't move one bit. Stoked on the outcome.

I never did understand why the legs on all these thru-axle adaptors were so long anyway.....you could easily cut off an inch to an inch-and-a-quarter off the Thule/Yak/Hurricane adaptors as well and just use a drill press to drill new holes. I personally want the adaptor to clamp down as low to the rack as possible, so even if it does rotate it has very little overall circumference to travel. Four or five-inch legs just seems like overkill.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

When I designed the Fork Ups, I made the legs that length for clearance so that they could be used on any rack. Also them being longer, allowed them to rotate up to 180 degrees for clearance issues, such as handle bars contacting each other while in the rack.


----------



## Crillz (Feb 12, 2014)

Just general beta for this thread, but the Kuat Trio may be a good solution for some wanting a rooftop, through axle rack. I use one on Thule aero bars and it works great. I use the 15mm through axle tube and the way it is designed, it cannot shift, as long as the hardware is tight. It's about $200 bucks. I believe it bolts to the crossbars in lieu of strapping, if that is a concern. It seems a bit on the short side, but obviously depends on the bike. I can fit my Large HDR and it leaves maybe 3-4" or so of play, I'd guess. It has a built in bike cable lock that is a good idea, and would at least require somebody to have bolt cutters, so at least somewhat of a deterrent when you're in the gas station buying a Snickers.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Crillz said:


> Just general beta for this thread, but the Kuat Trio may be a good solution for some wanting a rooftop, through axle rack. I use one on Thule aero bars and it works great. I use the 15mm through axle tube and the way it is designed, it cannot shift, as long as the hardware is tight. It's about $200 bucks. I believe it bolts to the crossbars in lieu of strapping, if that is a concern. It seems a bit on the short side, but obviously depends on the bike. I can fit my Large HDR and it leaves maybe 3-4" or so of play, I'd guess. It has a built in bike cable lock that is a good idea, and would at least require somebody to have bolt cutters, so at least somewhat of a deterrent when you're in the gas station buying a Snickers.


According to the Kuat site, that rack attaches with straps over the crossbars, and it has a QR skewer. Which is no different than the RockyMount option. Would still need an adaptor for a thru-axle setup.

Can you post up a pic of your HDR in there, specifically the connection spots up front? I run an XL HDR.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

chrisingrassia said:


> According to the Kuat site, that rack attaches with straps over the crossbars, and it has a QR skewer. Which is no different than the RockyMount option. Would still need an adaptor for a thru-axle setup.
> 
> Can you post up a pic of your HDR in there, specifically the connection spots up front? I run an XL HDR.


I am pretty sure you didn't look close enough.

I looked at the Kuat Trio. It does look good - it doesn't require any 3rd party adapters for thru axle. It comes with an assortment of spacers that you configure the rack for QR, 15, or 20mm TA.

It also has "ubolts" to attach it to the bars, which look pretty solid. Although I didn't see a way to lock the ubolts to the bars to prevent theft.

If I was in the market for new tray style roof racks, they would be my first choice even at 200$.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Chad_M said:


> I am pretty sure you didn't look close enough.
> 
> I looked at the Kuat Trio. It does look good - it doesn't require any 3rd party adapters for thru axle. It comes with an assortment of spacers that you configure the rack for QR, 15, or 20mm TA.
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right. I saw the QR skewer to be suitable to drop-out style forks, but couldn't see how a thru-axle would work.

Here's a review: Grams Light Bikes - Mountain Bike Gear Reviewing : Just In - Kuat Trio Roof Rack System

I wonder what the "integrated bike lock" looks like....

*edit*: oh wow, I just watched the etrailer YT review. The lock actually is built-in right out the back of the rack. SWEET!!!!! I may get one of these just so I don't have have fiddle with adaptors anymore.

You're right though, I don't see any functionality to lock the rack to the car, which renders the bike-to-rack lock somewhat useless.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I can relate to all the issues with racks as I pretty much have a rack for each bike type I haul. Standard frame (steel or aluminum roughly spherical), skewer only (frame brace won't hold), ultra long (cargo bike) and BOB trailer. I have 24mm axle, 15mm axle, and 9mm and BOB specific skewers. For those looking for a reason to keep some standard sizes, car racks would be a good reason to keep it civilized. 
I don't have the adaptor for the larger axles, so I might not fully understand the issue, but it seems like a second wheel strap is a down and dirty solution. I would consider the shorter trays with skewer attachment to be an almost "road bike" specific rack. Purely opinion!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Another reason the Fork Ups were designed as they are(instead of being made permanently attached to the rack). When your loading your bike, and the original Fork Ups were 20mm mostly used on heavy DH bikes, it was a chore to hold your bike steady while trying to thread the axle through the fork and Fork Up. They were designed to be mounted on the ground, then installed into the rack.
Im only talking about the Fork Ups, looks like the issues have been with the RM products.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Crankyone said:


> I would consider the shorter trays with skewer attachment to be an almost "road bike" specific rack. Purely opinion!


Based on my own experience I would entirely agree with that. I think I'm going to pick up one of these Kuat racks, see if I can get a deal on it somewhere.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Ended up buying two Trios for 185 each. Pretty stoked to get rid of my old setup.


----------



## Jamis26 (Oct 24, 2019)

Didn't make sense to start a new thread so I'm bumping this one.

I have two Yakima trays with two different head styles. The Driveshaft works better on one of them but still moves back and forth (style was discontinued 2017 or so). The one it works better on, I can't seem to remove the skewer from the head to try going through the holes on the Driveshaft (older head style)

a) any solutions to the back and forth issues besides the double rear strap?

b) any other locking adapters out there?

c) any other fork mount locking solution - I seem to remember stumbling into a locking skewer before I found the Driveshaft but it seemed expensive.

I _think_ if I can get the skewer into the larger holes the Driveshaft will be jammed tight enough into the rack head that it will stay in place. I am just a hair off on the alignment and need a third hand.

And before I go through all this, please assure me that it will be tight enough that no one can just remove the skewer from the rack. It seems to be, but I spent more time working on the rocking issue.

(cannot believe this thing came out 10 years ago and it's still an issue )

Thank you!


----------

